# First Portrait Shooting with Canon 600D



## laithai (Dec 18, 2011)

I just have a first camera in my life on 15/12/2011 (also post my story in the blog). 
I have no idea why I am interested on photography, actually I just play basketball. 
After 2 days, I felt in love with the pixel. This is my first portrait which is done in camera 
as the JPG. I shot with 18-55 kit lens.


----------



## petto (Dec 18, 2011)

Very nice pictures for only having the camera a short time.  The 2nd one is my fav, like the vertical look and the far away look of the background.


----------



## Trimmed_jennis (Dec 19, 2011)

the third one is......creepy for some reason.


----------



## kristenwithacamera (Dec 28, 2011)

That's what I thought too. No offense.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 28, 2011)

You did a very nice job for your first shoot!
They are all very orange and need to have the white balance adjusted accordingly. 
A few of them have very soft focus or are slightly out of focus. 
There are a couple of them that are pretty dark on the face and could use a bump in exposure. 
That third one the foreshortening is really freaky. As cute as the pose was, your angle looking down did not translate very well. 
6 is to many to expect to get full cc on. When you are posting for cc give us about 3 or 4, number them, give your settings and your input as to what you would change or what is good bad or indifferent.


----------



## gopal (Dec 29, 2011)

first time shot shd not be last time, as u good ideas and angles...play on.


----------

